# ARM REST



## quentin508 (Apr 12, 2005)

I was searching around once and found this sentra with an arm rest with the hinge bolted right into the hole in the center between the two front seats.

I figured that would be something enjoyable for a summer project so I started planning to make it. How would I bolt it in, what would I use for cushioning and what would I cover the cushion with.

But then I was hit with the dilemma what if the E-Brake must be pulled. The arm rest will be slanted if someone looked inside the car or if for some instance you were driving and felt the need to pull the E-Brake it just wouldn't feel right.

So I pulled my Brake as high as I could and measured from the bottom of the "hole" to about the top of the brake in height. I read 8 inches. So the bottom of the arm rest would have to be 8 Inches high for me to be able to pull the E-brake without the arm rest getting in the way.

From there I just kept thinking of solutions to the problem. I could basically fill in the hole with a block of wood which was 8 inches high then have the arm rest rest on that or I could have a block fill the hole and have a piece of wood pressing against the back of the hole go up and have the arm rest hinge from that.

either way I am going to have to figure a way to occupy the space in between the hole and the bottom of the arm rest tastefully.

So I thought about storage compartments in the pieces I am going to have to fill the hole and spaces up. For my iPod, Cell phone and Change. So I want to go from there for now.

Anyone have any ideas or seen this done before, anything at all would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

They make the arm rest for our cars
http://www.mossyperformance.com/product/?id=4311
$45


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

im using a G20 armrest in my 200sx. i got it from the junkyard for $15


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im using a G20 armrest in my 200sx. i got it from the junkyard for $15


hmm, im interested in seeing a pic, i dont have a b14 anymore but i have never looked at the g20 arm rest, any differant?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im using a G20 armrest in my 200sx. i got it from the junkyard for $15


:showpics:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

The G20 arm rest is hinged, IIRC, and doesn't the sentra/200sx one just pop right in?

The G20 also had a different cuby size didnt it?


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> The G20 arm rest is hinged, IIRC, and doesn't the sentra/200sx one just pop right in?
> 
> The G20 also had a different cuby size didnt it?


lets see some pics of these arm rests.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> The G20 arm rest is hinged, IIRC, and doesn't the sentra/200sx one just pop right in?
> 
> The G20 also had a different cuby size didnt it?


Correct on the sentra arm rest popping in, however you could buy a hing cheap at home depot or such and just bolt it to the arm rest and the inside of the cubby hole


----------

